

The CEO of Moo.com blogs about the art of business cards - uberc
http://blog.linkedin.com/2009/03/22/300-year-old-handshake-making-your-business-card-work-in-todays-economy/

======
sscheper
In the past week I've been handed two cool looking business cards. One, from a
guy that hasn't produced results; one from a guy that has. It's obvious who
I'll choose to do business with.

The soft/branding stuff gets on my nerves. Way too overhyped..

